# LAKE TEXANA MONSTer YELLAS!



## Chefmaster (Jul 16, 2014)

Couple of nice cats


----------



## Chefmaster (Jul 16, 2014)

*Cats*

Biggest was 40.. Couple 30 and 20 and two tens


----------



## Chefmaster (Jul 16, 2014)

*More cats*

Good eats!


----------



## Chefmaster (Jul 16, 2014)

*More*

Nice haul for one morning.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice catch!


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

Details?


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice catch. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

One day I'll learn how to catch the big cats at Texana.


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Themersome fine looking yeller cats. Congrats on the meat haul and thanks for posting.


----------



## Chefmaster (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks! I quit fishing in may.. Getting back after them when the first cool front blows in.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice catch,wtg


----------

